# The Pokemon Name Thread



## Devo (Sep 24, 2008)

Most of you people play Pokemon, right? Do you, like me, give your 'mons nicknames? Post your Pokemon nickname ideas here!

I always nickname all the Pokemon I catch, whether or not I actually use them. Here are the names of my current squadlings in Pokemon Pearl.

Monferno - Diddy Kong: Named after Donkey Kong's little monkey friend. His really ANNOYING little monkey friend. I couldn't think of any other names at the time.

Machop - Brawn: Named after the short but uber-strong Autobot. Appropriate for a fighting type, yes?

Staravia - Flicky: Named after those little birds from the classic Sonic games.

Shellos - Rapido: I was having trouble naming the little slug 'mon, but then I remembered FA's own slug boy Rapido. I think his choice of fursona is pretty unique, and absolutely awesome. And so I name my Shellos after him. ^_^

Gyarados - Shayna: Named after one of Smokescale's characters. :3 Although I reckon the name would be more suited to a Milotic. But since I have yet to obtain one...

Kricketune - Clix: I honestly can't remember where this name came from, but it seems right as crickets do make chittering, clicking sounds. This name is kinda generic, really. Oh well...


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 24, 2008)

I nickname most of the Pokemon I catch, especially those that make it on my Home team.  Most of them are named on the spur-of-the-moment, but a few of my mains are from trades.  So I'm not very big on ideas.  I do, however, treat 'em like family.  XD

I guess I'll list 'em... ^^'  I apologize in advance if I go overboard with info and make a big post...


-----------
1.  *Chiro*, Infernape, Male, Lv. 60.  My cherished starter.  No special reason, I liked the name at the time.

2.  *Kiyuuto*, Dragonite, Male, Lv. 100.  Got from the GTS as a Lv. 1 Dratini.  The leader of the team.  Blood father of Mylene and adopted son of Botsley.  The name is in Japanese Katakana.  I'm assuming it's "cute".

3.  *Koshimon*, Charizard, Male, Lv. 91.  Got from the GTS as a Lv. 1 Charmander.  Second-in-command and the worker (up to 48,000 PokeDollars an hour**)  Again, the name is in Japanese Hiragana.

4.  *Cameron*, Camerupt, Male, Lv. 61.  (*)My second shiny ever caught not too long ago.  I think the name fits him...

5.  *Botsley*, Floatzel, Male, Lv. 68.  Caught as a Buizel during the adventure.  Kiyuuto is his adopted son.  Name... no idea.

6.  *Ronaldo*, Gallade, Male, Lv. 67.  Traded as a Ralts from Sapphire.  "Married" to Nina.  Maybe he relates to Zorro a bit, but that's a bit farfetched...

7.  *Nina*, Gardevoir, Female, Lv. 65.  Traded as a Ralts from Emerald.  "Married" to Ronaldo.  A bit of a glamour girl, I guess the name fits.

8.  *Salvitore*, Salamence, Male, Lv. 58.  Hatched 'im myself.  Named in honor of my ex-mate's character of the same name and species.

9.  *Ninten*, Nidoking, Male, Lv. 67.  Hatched in LeafGreen and traded from there.  I had MOTHER on the brain at the time, I guess.

10.  *Elizabee*, Vespiquen, Female, Lv. 61.  Hatched as the successor of the species' throne in my side of Sinnoh.  "Queen Elizabee"... heh, punny.

11.  *Olga*, Octillery, Female, Lv. 60.  (*)First shiny ever caught in any Pokemon game I've played.  I was in Puerto Rico at the time, hence the Spanish name.

12.  *Mylene*, Milotic, Female, Lv. 60.  Blood daughter of Kiyuuto, the Dragonite.  I love the name; it fits her beauty.  Although I'm oblivious, the footprint ribbon guy near Pastoria seems to imply that Mylene's smitten with me... 

13.  *Shawn*, Luxray, Male, Lv. 60.  First Pokemon caught during my Sinnoh adventure.  Shawn the Shinx... yeah, yeah.  XD

14.  *Dialgios*, Dialga, Male, Lv. 59.  In-game Legendary.  I know he's genderless in the game, but where's the fun in that?  *shot*  Anyway, I figured the name amplified his holiness at the time...

15.  *Rukario*, Lucario, Male, Lv. 82.  A gift from Riley, we're hardly ever seen separated.  I thought the Japanese-sounding name sounded cooler...

16.  *Waikun**, Feraligatr, Male, Lv. 56.  Got from the GTS as a Level 1 Totodile.  Mylene's adopted son.  His name is in Japanese Hiragana, with a star at the end.

17.  *Griffindor*, Arcanine, Male, Level 55.  Hatched 'im myself.  The name should be obvious... XD

18.  *Mana*, Manaphy, Female, Level 54.  "Fatefully encountered" her egg (actually a friend gave it to me, but meh...).  The optimist of the team.  She's a symbol of purity, hence the name (even if the two aren't even related).

19.  *Florencio*, Roserade, Male, Lv. 36.  Traded as a Roselia from Emerald.  Harborer of the PokeRus.  The name is... eccectric, but it fits his flamboyant personality.
-----------

...again, holy crap.  I apologize for the size of my post.  o_o;

(** = By "hour" I mean per 2 battles.  Mainly meaning the old man and lady couple just south of Hearthome, past the guards.  Vs. Seeker and Amulet Coin is all that's needed to achieve maximum compensation.)


----------



## Devo (Sep 24, 2008)

GTS? Shiny!? What ARE these things!?! And never mind about post size, I was considering putting down all my Pokemon on the first post from every version I've got, as well as conceptual names that I coulda/woulda/shoulda given my monsters.

But no... that WOULD be too long a post.


----------



## iBurro (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm still in the stone age with pokemon Emerald. XD Currently my party is as follows:

*Diagan* - Level 52 Houndoom, named after one of my own OC's, believe it or not.
*Aket-Ten* - Level 51 Houndoom, named after a character in a book series I was reading at the time
*Cree* - Level 21 Houndour, named after a manga character.

o3o; I have a thing for houndooms. And the houndour is my beauty contest pokemon.


----------



## Yoshistar (Sep 24, 2008)

Devo said:


> GTS? Shiny!? What ARE these things!?!


Sorry 'bout that, I assumed that didn't need to be established.  ^^;

GTS = Global Trading Station, Jubilife City.

Shiny = A Pokemon differently-colored than usual.

If you knew that already and were joking, then sorry about clarifying this.  XD


----------



## Devo (Sep 24, 2008)

No, I didn't know. Although, come to think of it, I think I caught a brown Onix in Diamond at one point.

Speaking of Diamond, here's my squad as well as all the ones from my Box 1.

*QuakorFoul - Golduck* - That's actually meant to be 'Quackor the Foul', named after the one-shot character from Dexter's Laboratory.

*Tux - Empoleon* - My starter 'mon, named after the Linux penguin. Suggested by my geeky brother.

*Arid - Hippowdon* - Arid as in dry, like a desert.

*Rupture - Camerupt* - Rupture, crack, fissure, eruption, blah blah blah...

*Chronos - Dialga* - Named after the Greek god of time and the father of Zeus.

*Zeb - Staravia* - Named as such since its monochromatic appearance reminded me of zebras. 

*Retard - Gyarados* - That's what I called it as a Magikarp. I never found a Name Rater during my run through the game.

*Shadow - Umbreon* - Generic, I know, but suitable. I transferred an Eevee from LeafGreen to get this.

*Kiyoya - Lucario* - Named after Kiyoya Izaoi, the main character from the animated movie Monster City Shinjuku.

*DarkVapour - Haunter* - More suited to Gastly, which is what he was when I caught him. Dark Vapour is actually a character I made up for a now-abandoned comic project of mine, he was part of a team of demons known as Dark Matter which consisted of three members: Dark Vapour, Dark Solid and Dark Liquid.

*Wac-a-Mole - Dugtrio* - Probably the most obvious nickname for a Diglett/Dugtrio ever.

*Yeti - Abomasnow* - An obvious name.

*Fawkes - Moltres* - Transferred from LeafGreen. Named after Dumbledore's phoenix from the Harry Potter books, which was no doubt named after the infamous Guy Fawkes.

*Raiden - Zapdos* - Transferred from LG. Named after the thunder god from Mortal Kombat.

*Ruto - Vaporeon* - Named after the Zora princess in Zelda: Ocarina of Time. (Even though this 'mon is a male X3)

*Finster - Floatzel* - It has fins and I couldn't be arsed coming up with a decent name.

*Bore - Rhydon *- It has a drill on its face, so it's appropriate.

*IronMaiden - Steelix *- Best name I could think of for a female Steelix.

*Odo - Ditto* - Transferred from LG. Named after the changeling from Deep Space 9.

*Buttmunch - Slowbro* - ROFLMAO XD

*Marrow - Marowak* - OBVIOUS!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 24, 2008)

*Me - MUDKIPZ* (Love mudkips)


----------



## Devo (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll never sleep again. O_O

And now, more of my Diamond 'mon collection. Looong post ahead.

*Leonardo - Squirtle* - Transferred from LG. Named after the Ninja Turtle who wears blue.
*Bud - Bulbasaur *- Transferred from LG. Aptly named due to the bud on its back. 
*Garuda - Torchic* - Transferred from Emerald. Named after the bird-like monster from Hindu myths.
*Skipper - Mudkip* - Transferred from Emerald. Couldn't think of a better one. 
*Gex - Treecko* - Transferred from Emerald. Named after the video game character Gex the Gecko.
*Tango - Charmander* - Transferred from LG. Named after the orange soft drink. You know when you've been tango'd ;D
*Capricorn - Lapras* - Transferred from LG. Named after the constellation, obviously.
*Mimi - Mesprit* - Named after the Digimon character.
*Oracle - Uxie* - The name seemed to fit.
*Xavier - Azelf* - Named after Charles Xavier of the X-Men.
*Siam - Girafarig* - It sort of has two heads and it made me think of Siamese twins.
*Ray - Pachirisu* - Named after the Sonic character.
*Rito - Nidoking* - What can I say? It was an obvious choice.
*Horny - Heracross* - I have a filthy mind. And a lazy filthy mind at that.
*Balrog - Hitmonchan* - Named after the Street Fighter boxer, of course.
*Usagi - Buneary* - Named after Usagi Yojimbo.
*Toasty - Slugma* - TOASTY! 
*Soron - Sentret* - Named after my good friend Soron Ookami. ^_^
*Evinrude - Yanma* - Named after the dragonfly from Disney's The Rescuers.
*Thorn - Wurmple* - Meh.
*Bellhop - Chingling* - Well it looks like a bell... mmyeah.
*Mizuho - Chansey* - Named after Mizuho Kazumi from Please, Teacher!
*Bi-atch - Doduo* - Lol. ;D
*Biyomon - Pidgey* - Named after the Digimon.
*Loogie - Gloom* - It constantly drools, it was perfect.
*Hash - Oddish* - I wonder if people actually do smoke Oddish in the world of Pokemon?
*Frenzy - Mankey* - It's a very angry creature...
*Aerial - Wooper* - Because it looks like a TV antenna.
*Alucard - Golbat* - It's vampiric.
*Rogue - Meowth* - Cats are solitary and mischievous things.
*Bollock - Voltorb* - It's a ball. I only have one Bollock, though.:-(
*Grounder - Pikachu* - NOT named after the Sonic character. Actually my brother came up with this name as he was thinking of the electrical term 'grounding'.
*Dicky-Bird - Natu* - Meh.
*Squishy - Tentacool* - I shall call him Squishy, and he will be my Squishy. C'mere, Squishy. x3
*Luna - Clefairy* - Named after the moon. Duh.
*Flash - Luxio* - AAAAOOOOHH!! SAVIOUR OF THE UNIVERSE!!
*George - Remoraid* - Dunno why I called it that, especially since it's a female Remoraid... ><
*Marine - Marill* - Named after Marine the Raccoon of Sonic fame.
*Airhead - Drifloon* - It's a balloon...
*Shredder - Sneasel* - Another obvious name.
*Hulk - Machoke* -
*Cedric - Drowzee* - Named after Cedric Sneer from The Raccoons.
*Nestle - Burmy* - Named after the cereal company.
*Mystic Meg - Kadabra* - Named after the fortune teller.
*Swiftwind - Ponyta* - Named after She-Ra's horse.
*Bam-Bam - Graveler* - Guess.
*Redrocket - Ralts* - I saw the red things on its head and the name just came to me. I'm a sick man...
*Mariae - Roselia -  *Mispelt, but named after that little alien thing from Please, Teacher!


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 25, 2008)

I like to name my PokeMon after characters of mine, or think of names that somehow relate to them otherwise. I try not to just give them puns for names, but it frequently degenerates into that.

I have a friend who names all of hers after foods.


----------



## Kirbizard (Sep 25, 2008)

I name all the PokÃ©mon I catch, regardless of whether I use them or not.

If it's a PokÃ©mon I'll probably just leave in a PC Box, I normally just give them a really crappy nickname that's an obvious anagram of their original name or call them an obvious feature.
Dustox -> Tusdox
Purugly -> Ugly Fatso
Completely idiotic, but I don't use those PokÃ©mon anyway. <(n_n)>

The ones I do use, I give 'proper' names.

Charizard -> Corona
Shu'up, I like it and think it's pretty. :3

Grovyle -> Link
He's green and knows Leaf Blade. I think it makes sense, even if no-one else does.

Jigglypuff -> Kirby
Teach them Mimic and Copycat. VoilÃ¡.
Of course I'm going to put a Kirby in my team. My username's dead giveaway. <(o.o)^

Squirtle -> Sprinkle
First PokÃ©mon I nicknamed in PokÃ©mon Blue.
The name stuck with Squirtles since, including the one on my team in Mystery Dungeon.

Pikachu -> Ashley
A reference to Ash Ketchum, clearly.

Wooper -> ploiper
No capital letters is intentional. Named after someone on another forum I used to go on.
Wooper reminds me of flip-flops... It'd all make sense if you knew what I was talking about... =/

Haunter -> Scaregreet
I honestly don't know. D:

There are many more, but I don't think anyone's _that_ interested. <(;n_n)>


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 25, 2008)

Sceptile- *Cortez* Lv.54 starter in Emerald
Sceptile- *Shark* Lv.61 traded to Sapphire from Emerald
Sceptile- *Krahs* Lv.80 traded to Sapphire from Emerald

Yeah.  >.-.>  I like Sceptile quite a bit.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 26, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Sceptile- *Cortez*
> Sceptile- *Shark*
> Sceptile- *Krahs*
> 
> ...



More like "CHARIZARD ONLY I CAN'T USE SQUIRTLE OR IVYSAUR OR I'LL LOSE MY ERECTION"


----------



## Kirbizard (Sep 26, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Sceptile- *Cortez*
> Sceptile- *Shark*
> Sceptile- *Krahs*
> 
> ...



You reminded me of my PokÃ©mon Gold team.

Six Charizards. All Lv. 100.

Not for the reasons Mr. Awesome said, but close. :3


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 26, 2008)

That's the shittiest team ever.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> More like "CHARIZARD ONLY I CAN'T USE SQUIRTLE OR IVYSAUR OR I'LL LOSE MY ERECTION"



Lol.  Actually in Fire Red, I have 2 Charizards and 5 Charmanders.  >.-.>  Man, Ditto is useful.

On-topic: I'm gonna rename one of the Charizards *Dragon13*


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 26, 2008)

You guys suck at PokeMon.


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 26, 2008)

Jynx - BLOWME
Diglett - Resetti
Jigglypuff - PUFSHIT
Nosepass - A_JEW


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> More like "CHARIZARD ONLY I CAN'T USE SQUIRTLE OR IVYSAUR OR I'LL LOSE MY ERECTION"



*cough*

My copy of FireRed looks something like this.

*Ember *- Charizard
*Saphira* - Dragonite
*Fireborn *- Charizard
*Puff - *Dragonite
*Horny *- Rhydon

Can't remember the 6th. All level 100 and female XD


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You guys suck at PokeMon.



Nope.  I've beaten Sapphire, Fire Red, Diamond.  Only one I haven't beaten is Emerald.  And I justed started that one.  I just like to play around.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 26, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Nosepass - A_JEW



I seriously don't know why I laughed at that...

Also, you're all namefags.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 26, 2008)

Photon - Lucario lvl 96
Raiko - Luxray lvl 100
Flyghth - Floatzel lvl 73
Tatsugami - Salamence lvl 100
Myu - Mew lvl 100
Sprone - Espeon lvl 100
Evengel - Espeon lvl 56

I can't think of my others at the moment


----------



## AlexInsane (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh, I forgot.
Magikarp - Aspie.
Spinda - Stoner.
Smeargle - Pollack
Buizel - Floater.
Pikachu - FdgPckr


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 26, 2008)

I normally don't give names to my Pokemons 

speaking of Pikachu:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tm-f57QX5ic

<_<


----------



## Kirbizard (Sep 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's the shittiest team ever.



You'd think that, but I managed to beat my friend's so-called well balanced team with them...
Yeah, he was obviously crap at PokÃ©mon if he couldn't even use Blastoise and Golem against Fire/Flying types... <(._.)>


----------



## WhiteHowl (Sep 29, 2008)

Slowpoke=Retard
Metapod=Penis
Female Mr. Mime=Transvestite


My actual team:
Togekiss-Nero
Tyranitar-Kurogane
Lucario-Lucario
Snorelax-Evil
Weezing-AIDS
Alakazam-Zaru


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 29, 2008)

Im going to catch one!


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 29, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> Female Mr. Mime=Transvestite



Shouldn't that be a male Jynx?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 29, 2008)

Usually I keep my pokemon with real names. Or if I cared about multiplayer I'd probably switch their names around so you'd think I'm throwing out a Rattata for the Focus Brace&Embargo (or whatever that move is called) combo but then I blindside you with something like a Torterra. 

Whenever I'm giving nicknames it's to pokemon I hate (Geodude, Zubat) or catch by accident in the Safari Zone.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 29, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Shouldn't that be a male Jynx?



Jynx only comes in female.

The more you know.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 29, 2008)

I name my Pokemon after friends they remind me of ex: mankey, Dan hairy with a short temper.lol


----------



## BlauShep (Sep 29, 2008)

Shiny Houndoom- Gin
T Tar- Aaarg
Salamence- EpicWin
Swampert- Silo
Raiko- LULZ

My current Diamond team


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 2, 2008)

Pokemon Diamond/Pearl:

Geodude - RockAstly
Gastly- RickGastly
Bidoof- Bibarelrol
Zubat- Annoying
Glameow-Happycat

Current Team
Dragonite- Ness
Dragonite (Shiny)- Jeff
Altria- Paula
Salmence- Poo
Charzard (Shiny)- Fluffy
Tyranatar- Sprinkles


----------



## Kanrei (Oct 26, 2008)

I`ve give every PKMN I catch a Nickname. Here some nicknames from my PKMN:

Bibarel - Kasutori
Buizel - Itachi
Carnivine - Diona
Cherubi - Cherry
Floatzel - Okojo
Gardevoir - Sarang (And he`s male. ;-) 
Houndour - Garm
Infernape - Pan
Kricketot - Coro
Kricketune- Acheta
Lopunny - Tokky
Lucario - Isegrim
Luxray - Leo, Kimba
Pachirisu - Flash , Sukira
Roselia - Vala
Scyther - Kamagiri
Swablu - Kumuru
Toxicroak - Kerokero
Tropius - Murubi, Fruits
Umbreon - Kurushi
Wurmple - Makuroguro
Yanma - Libella


----------



## Talvi (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow. I never nickname any of my pokemon. You weirdos


----------



## SirRob (Oct 26, 2008)

Houndoom - Fury
Mightyena - Fang
Arcanine - Blaze
Ninetails - Kindle
Absol - Shadow
Umbreon - Luna


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 26, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im going to catch one!



dude, axolotls are some of the coolest animals ever.

also, i name every single pokemon i get, except when catch lame pokemon i don't want in the safari zone.

my current team in Diamond is like this:

Ronson, my level 37 Buizel
Charap, my level 38 Chatot
Quinn, my level 37 Onix
Halifax, my level 25 Riolu
Simon, my level 37 Pachirisu

i started with Jorvis, my now level 30 or so Torterra, but he's currently not in my roster because i'm hatching an egg.

also, i absolutely LOVE pokemon. plus, i recently found the boardgame Pokemon Master Trainer at a local thrift store for only a buck seventy-five, and the only thing missing was the venomoth token. it was a great find, for sure.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Oct 26, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's the shittiest team ever.



Stealth rock over and over and over and...

I usually give my Pokemon really weird names that have little or nothing to do with their species/type/reputation or contradict their species/type/reputation completely. Like, I have a Bronzong named Huggles.


----------



## Kirbizard (Oct 28, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Stealth rock over and over and over and...



Stealth Rock in PokÃ©mon Gold? <(O_O)>


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK




Yeah, that would've been my worst nightmare. :G


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 28, 2008)

I call my Floatzel Boozle. My Staravia Emobird, my Lucario Lou, my Honchcrow Don, that's all really.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Jan 12, 2010)

Sneasel - Nico
Weavile (Male) - Killer
Weavile (Female) - Lucy
Lucario - Corleone
Gengar - Messina
Staraptor - Neri


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 13, 2010)

I have Yellow, and my friend let me borrow Red and Blue to complete my Pokedex. I thought I'd add something to his as well, so one of my sinister contributions was a Wigglytuff.....named Driblymuff.


----------



## RichardWindfang (Jan 18, 2010)

I nickname my Pokemon based on their traits or what the Pokedex says about them, or if it fits or not.
*Skip*: Swampert. It fits for some odd reason to me.
*Anklur*(a): Torterra. I got it from ANKyLosaUR.
*NightHawk*: Staraptor male. I got it from when I first was nicknaming a Pidgey in Silver version.
*Star: *Staraptor female. Kinda fitting.
*Platina:* The nickname for Giratina. Named it due to the name Platinum Version.
*Cindy: *Female Charizard. She was a nice Charizard in LeafGreen.
*Aura: *Lucario. Named from the aura-sensing he does.
*Psycho Fox:* Espeon. I got it from the fox-like characteristics of its species and the "psycho power" that causes its gem to glow.
*Shadow:* Umbreon. Good name for a dark-type Pokemon due to the shadow-like characteristics of their attacks.


----------



## pwnt2j (Jan 18, 2010)

*VIK
BLASTOISE LVL 100
MADE OF PURE WIN AND MAKES ALL OTHER POKEMON NAMES AND POKEMON INCONSEQUENTIAL!
NO ONE OUT RANKS A GIANT TURTLE WITH CANNONS ON IT'S BACK!
FREAKING CANNONS!




 *​


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 18, 2010)

Ahkmill in a horrible act of necromancy that should need capital punishment said:


> Sneasel - Nico
> Weavile (Male) - Killer
> Weavile (Female) - Lucy
> Lucario - Corleone
> ...



why did you do this

why

why


----------



## Morumotto (Jan 18, 2010)

I had a Vaporeon in Blue version which I nicknamed Evan.

I traded it over to Silver, and surprise surprise: it was a girl. 

Kept it like that for a while anyway.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 18, 2010)

Usually, whenever I catch pokÃ©mon by accident in the Safari Zone, get them to fill the PokÃ©dex or accidentally hit "PokÃ©ball" in Red, Blue, or Yellow, I give them stuff like "Dammit" or whatever I feel like.

When I first got Diamond and Pearl, I caught some pokÃ©mon I had no intention of keeping other than HM slaves and it turns out, my Shinx or whatever gave me PokÃ©rus (and this was like on release date in North America. :O), I noticed the weird status ailment spread and realized my team full of infected pokÃ©mon in the PC was named stuff like "Strep", "HPV", "AIDS", and "FLU"


----------



## xjrfang (Jan 19, 2010)

lol when i played Pokemon i came up with such unoriginal names for them, my charmander was called Charmy, and my pidgey was called shitface, and uhh other random names that totally sucked lol


----------



## SirRob (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a level 100 Ditto named Player, 'cause he gets it on with all the Pokemon.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 19, 2010)

I name all my Pokemon EEVEE, because it throws off the competition.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 19, 2010)

David - Lv.73 Empoleon in Platinum, starter.  
Krahs - Lv.58 Sceptile also in Platinum, traded from Emerald.  :3
LizardKing - Lv.41 Charizard in Platinum, traded from Diamond (iirc).  
Batsu - Lv.41 Gabite in Platinum, caught.
Eli - Lv.41 Gabite in Platinum, caught.  >.-.>



LotsOfNothing said:


> I name all my Pokemon EEVEE, because it throws off the competition.



Next set should be Magikarp.  That's just mean.  XD


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 19, 2010)

I always name my female Sneasel: Feather and male Sneasel: Quill.


----------



## Ramblin' Gardie (Jan 21, 2010)

I always nickname them. It just feels so weird if I don't name them. Even with nicknames that seem like I didn't put any thought into it, I actually did put thought into it. There are some nicknames that I've used so much that I don't remember where it originally came from most of the time.

I always name a Horsea "Mr. Kipper" and a Marill "Tracy". Then there's the crazy names like "Black Flag" and "Raid" for Bug-types.

Naming a Magikarp "ARCEUS" or other misleading name is quite fun.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 21, 2010)

I played my first Pokemon game when I was six or seven years old. I was innocent and cute. I caught a male Nidoran and decided to give him a nickname.

Nidoran, as you know, has a horn on top of his head. I decided, therefore, to nickname him Horny.

I was a Furry the whole time, and I didn't even know it.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> Nidoran, as you know, has a horn on top of his head. I decided, therefore, to nickname him Horny.
> 
> I was a Furry the whole time, and I didn't even know it.



That...is...awesome xD

Well I had a male Torchic...and was already a furry so I decided: "Why not call him..."Cock"?"

Since then my Torchic was a cock and evolved later to a burning blaziken cock 8D


----------



## garoose (Jan 25, 2010)

I only ever had pokemon blue, and the only name I remember using every game is "Strois" for my Blastrois. Original I know.

Actually one time I named a ponyta "Mew" and fooled a few friends on the info screen lol (we were like 8 or something then, took a lot less to amuse us XD)


----------



## Yandere (Jan 27, 2010)

These are the Pokemon on my team in Platinum

Arcanine- Rhage
Weavile (shiny)- Lilith
Dragonite- Gabriel
Glaceon- Wynter
Raichu- Thor
Seviper (shiny)- Ezekiel

I name every Pokemon I catch. I catch as many as I can because I love naming things awesome names. X3


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 27, 2010)

I always name my pokemon after the elements of the periodic table.  starter is hydrogen, and every pokemon i catch after that gets named after the following elements in order, like helium, then lithium.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 27, 2010)

I had a Tentacruel named &quot;Hentabeast&quot;, as well as a Ditto named "X".


----------



## RichardWindfang (Feb 12, 2010)

Morumotto said:


> I had a Vaporeon in Blue version which I nicknamed Evan.
> 
> I traded it over to Silver, and surprise surprise: it was a girl.
> 
> Kept it like that for a while anyway.


 Similar situation: I had a *Shroomish* in my *Emerald* version, which has only the ability, *Effect Spore*, then when I imported it, through *Pal Park*, to my *Diamond* version, lo and behold, its ability changed to *Poison Heal*. I was like wtf XD?


----------

